# Skipooterky - Snake Charmer



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky

Snake Charmer

​*​


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those turbans are adorable  They clearly are the king of taming king cobras!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Those brave boys are at it again!  The turbans are very becoming on them too!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Oh this is so cool, Skip! Where did you learn this song?" - Sparky

"Umm...from some girl on YouTube." - Skipper

"Dude, this is so boring and I'm hungry. Let's go get some shish kabob, falafel, and hummus around the corner." - Scooter

_"Hssss...thessse creaturesss don't look like the usual foolsss who try to toy with usss. They have sharp beaksss that also look poisonousss. Better warn the othersss not to be lured by their pungi. Hsss..."_ - King Cobra

Coming soon - Skipooterky on a mission in the Middle East as RAIDERS OF KING TUT'S LOST LOOT:laughing:


----------



## Budgieholick (Oct 14, 2015)

What a cute photo someone is good with photo shop lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, who would have thought that Skipper was well versed in the art of snake charming!  
Skipooterky knows there are some Snickers bars on that basket and while Skipper lures the snake, Sparky will help little brother Scooter to retrieve his beloved chocolate bars.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Love those turbans, they look so natural in them.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

A skill that the boys found necessary to learn during one of their long ago mission's. Never hurt's
to stay in practice...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my this is to funny!!! I hope you guys aren't scared of the Cobra Indi doesn't like snakes.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! Their turbans look so cute!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha! This is hillarious!! I love the turbans!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Skipooterky
> 
> Snake Charmer
> 
> ​*​


Working for the government I'm not surprised Skipper is good with snakes, he is after all a civil serpant


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Those turbans are adorable  They clearly are the king of taming king cobras! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Star!



RavensGryf said:



Those brave boys are at it again!  The turbans are very becoming on them too!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie



Jedikeet said:







 


"Hssss...thessse creaturesss don't look like the usual foolsss who try to toy with usss. They have sharp beaksss that also look poisonousss. Better warn the othersss not to be lured by their pungi. Hsss..." - King Cobra

Coming soon - Skipooterky on a mission in the Middle East as RAIDERS OF KING TUT'S LOST LOOT:laughing:

Click to expand...

 Very creative, my friend!



Budgieholick said:



What a cute photo someone is good with photo shop lol

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kathy 



aluz said:



Wow, who would have thought that Skipper was well versed in the art of snake charming!  
Skipooterky knows there are some Snickers bars on that basket and while Skipper lures the snake, Sparky will help little brother Scooter to retrieve his beloved chocolate bars. 

Click to expand...

 :laughing1: There is no hope for the snake -- these three will prevail no matter what! 



Cody said:



Love those turbans, they look so natural in them.

Click to expand...

 Thanks! 



Jonah said:



A skill that the boys found necessary to learn during one of their long ago mission's. Never hurt's
to stay in practice...

Click to expand...

 Very true!
And we don't really know why they are there, do we? 
Money, Integrity, Collaboration/Coercion, Extortion/Explotation... 
So many possibilities when there is a counterintel background. 



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my this is to funny!!! I hope you guys aren't scared of the Cobra Indi doesn't like snakes.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn. These boys don't see to be afraid of the snake in the least.



nuxi said:



Awww! Their turbans look so cute!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Gaby!



despoinaki said:



Hahaha! This is hillarious!! I love the turbans!  

Click to expand...

Thank you, Despina!



Impeckable said:



Working for the government I'm not surprised Skipper is good with snakes, he is after all a civil serpant 

Click to expand...

Oh, Pete! I'm still laughing over that comment. :laughing1:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Uh Oh - Here go our death defying boys again! 
I tell you what - if I were a snake, I would be Utterly charmed by these three dazzling turbaned characters, bless their daring little hearts!!!*


----------



## CrazyBlueBudgie (Oct 20, 2015)

These Adventures they go on is just Awesome! You come up with some very Creative and Fun Photos!  Oh Where Oh Where Will They Go Next?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Uh Oh - Here go our death defying boys again! 
I tell you what - if I were a snake, I would be Utterly charmed by these three dazzling turbaned characters, bless their daring little hearts!!!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ollie! 



CrazyBlueBudgie said:



These Adventures they go on is just Awesome! You come up with some very Creative and Fun Photos!  Oh Where Oh Where Will They Go Next? 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ash - I'm glad you are enjoying the boys' adventures. *


----------

